# ACME Uninstaller



## jfpesant

I have to send my unit back to HP (cracked plastic by speaker issue) and need to remove CM7.

I understand that ACME Uninstaller is the way to go, but am unsure what to do exacty... (N00b)

Here are the instructions, found on [Release][Alpha3]Cyanogenmod Touchpad :

_To use, simply download and unzip the Uninstaller. Then connect the TouchPad to your computer via USB. Then restart the TouchPad with the volume-up key held until you see the large, white USB logo. Then, issue this command on your Terminal/Command Line on your computer:_
_$ novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller_

Here is the main question :

What programm do I need ??? (where is that Terminal/Command Line ?)

Thanks in advancd,

JFPesant


----------



## z06mike

You installed CM7 on your touchpad but can't uninstall it??

You just run the acme uninstaller as opposed to running the acme installer.

Terminal/command line is command prompt: Start>All Programs>Accessories>Command Prompt


----------



## erick0423

Follow this video 
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=p7IXl6XB6ig

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonH83

jfpesant said:


> I have to send my unit back to HP (cracked plastic by speaker issue) and need to remove CM7.


I sent one of mine in for the same reason (thousands of us have or will, I am sure) and it came back looking great. HP really handled the repair excellently. Sad thing is though-- once our warranties expire... muhahaha-- it won't be pretty.


----------



## nevertells

Here is the the video to uninstall CM7:






Once you have run the uninstaller, your touchpad will boot into WebOS. Connect it to your computer
and select USB on your touchpad. Using Windows Explorer, look in the touchpad folder for any
folders or files that have Android in the name and delete them. Also look in the Lost Dir. folder.
Delete any files in that folder and then delete the folder itself. Now eject your touchpad in Windows
Explorer and disconnect the usb cable. Next, go to settings and tap "Backup" 
and then tap "Backup Now." This will back up all your account info and settings
so that you can restore them to your touchpad when you get it back.
Last but not least go to Settings, tap "Device Info", then Tap "Reset Options" and tap "Secure Full Erase."
Now all traces of Android are gone and your WebOS install is at it's factory delivered state.


----------



## jfpesant

Great ! Couldn't ask for more !


----------



## nevertells

jfpesant said:


> Great ! Couldn't ask for more !


BTW, be sure you know our WebOS account name and password so when you get your TP Back, you can restore your settings. Of course, if you never plan to use WebOS, probably doesn't matter.


----------



## AniWarlock

Uninstaller stops with "reclaiming unconnected clusters". How to fix this? 
PS. I can't boot into webos to do full erase, and i can't use doctor (12% and nothing helps).


----------



## ikana

Is there a proper link where I can download the ACME Uninstaller from? All the links are broken or not responding.

Thanks,


----------



## nevertells

ikana said:


> Is there a proper link where I can download the ACME Uninstaller from? All the links are broken or not responding.
> 
> Thanks,


You are not the first person to discover that the links to the uninstaller on the OP for CM7 and CM9 are broken. I have seen a couple folks post a link for the file on Mediafire, but it would be a lot more helpful if someone would fix the OP links too!!!! In the meantime, pm me and I'll send you a private link.


----------



## hiviethi

nevertells said:


> You are not the first person to discover that the links to the uninstaller on the OP for CM7 and CM9 are broken. I have seen a couple folks post a link for the file on Mediafire, but it would be a lot more helpful if someone would fix the OP links too!!!! In the meantime, pm me and I'll send you a private link.


Can you send me the link for ACME Uninstaller? I found dead links everywhere. Thanks in advance


----------



## nevertells

hiviethi said:


> Can you send me the link for ACME Uninstaller? I found dead links everywhere. Thanks in advance


Send me a PM and I'll send you one.


----------



## qFinger

I'm trying to uninstall ACME Installer to install ACMEInstaller 2 with this command line:
...Program Files\Palm, Inc>novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

But I get "unknown command" error returned on this command.

Any help please?


----------



## qFinger

After watching the video link I did the step of selecting WebOS Recovery first then connecting USB cable and viola!!!

Thanks Reverend


----------



## xtrema

ACMEUninstaller worked as shown but now when I try to connect it via USB drive mode in WebOS, it say file system not recognized and want me to format. What's wrong here? How can I fix it? Should I format it?


----------



## nevertells

xtrema said:


> ACMEUninstaller worked as shown but now when I try to connect it via USB drive mode in WebOS, it say file system not recognized and want me to format. What's wrong here? How can I fix it? Should I format it?


Do NOT format your TouchPad with Windows!!!! First thing you should try is doing a secure full erase which you will find in settings, device info, reset options. This sets the TouchPad back to factory out of the box condition. It takes a while to run, so be patient. If that does not correct your problem, download and run WebOS Doctor.


----------



## Flacnvinyl

Someone really needs to post a new link. The only place online to download the ACMEUninstaller is giving 12-18kb/down. Guess I'll go to bed!


----------



## pknyo

AniWarlock said:


> Uninstaller stops with "reclaiming unconnected clusters". How to fix this?
> PS. I can't boot into webos to do full erase, and i can't use doctor (12% and nothing helps).


I had the same issue. I followed the steps in this thread, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1331540 It didn`t work for me in windows 7 though so I had to install ubuntu to do it.


----------



## maddog65

HELP! Where can i download the ACMEuninstaller???


----------



## nevertells

maddog65 said:


> HELP! Where can i download the ACMEuninstaller???


Send me a PM and I'll send you a link.


----------



## meepzork

i cannot find a working link either. i tried PMing nevertells and it said he isnt able to receive new messages. i ran installer 2 on my friends touchpad and for some reason clockworkmod was never added to moboot. all the articles i have read say i need the uninstaller to start over. please advise.


----------



## meepzork

Ok i found a link to the uninstaller. I ran it and everything was removed, then re-ran installer 2 and got the exact same issue, CM9 installed, moboot installed, no clockworkmod recovery. PLEASE HELP?

P.S. these are the instructions im using, and I had 0 issues when installing on my own TP.

http://www.webosnation.com/how-install-cyanogenmod-9-android-your-touchpad


----------



## nevertells

meepzork said:


> Ok i found a link to the uninstaller. I ran it and everything was removed, then re-ran installer 2 and got the exact same issue, CM9 installed, moboot installed, no clockworkmod recovery. PLEASE HELP?
> 
> P.S. these are the instructions im using, and I had 0 issues when installing on my own TP.
> 
> http://www.webosnati...d-your-touchpad


Is the file named like this: update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip

ACMEInstaller2 will not find any file that does not begin with "update."


----------



## sstar

meepzork said:


> Ok i found a link to the uninstaller. I ran it and everything was removed, then re-ran installer 2 and got the exact same issue, CM9 installed, moboot installed, no clockworkmod recovery. PLEASE HELP?
> 
> P.S. these are the instructions im using, and I had 0 issues when installing on my own TP.
> 
> http://www.webosnati...d-your-touchpad


Use the MIRROR LINK and you will get the correct file ie [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip The first link is WRONG .Then it Will work .Pm me if you still have a problem .[/background]


----------



## meepzork

that was exactly the issue. Thanks again.


----------



## nevertells

meepzork said:


> i cannot find a working link either. i tried PMing nevertells and it said he isnt able to receive new messages. i ran installer 2 on my friends touchpad and for some reason clockworkmod was never added to moboot. all the articles i have read say i need the uninstaller to start over. please advise.


Try here: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools

Don't know why PM's are not working.


----------



## brandrezake

nevertells said:


> Try here: http://goo.im/devs/j...mtouchpad/tools
> 
> Don't know why PM's are not working.


Thank you!


----------



## warbreaker

By any chance, can somebody send me a new link for ACMEUinstaller? The one posted above seems to be broken now.


----------



## CyberPhunk

warbreaker said:


> By any chance, can somebody send me a new link for ACMEUinstaller? The one posted above seems to be broken now.


Hmm, goo.im seems to be down atm, just wait for a bit and try again?

*edit*

And, it's back. 

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools/ACMEUninstaller


----------



## Zzed

CyberPhunk said:


> Hmm, goo.im seems to be down atm, just wait for a bit and try again?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> And, it's back.
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...ACMEUninstaller


goo.im has been bouncing like a ball of late


----------



## LovAndroid

nevertells said:


> Send me a PM and I'll send you one.


May I also please ask you to send me achme 2 uninstaller as all the links are dead, thanks


----------



## nevertells

LovAndroid said:


> May I also please ask you to send me achme 2 uninstaller as all the links are dead, thanks


http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools

This link works!


----------

